

Show HN: BTC.sx - A bitcoin trading platform I've been working on for 8 months - Sealy
https://btc.sx
Comments, encouragement and constructive criticisms are welcome.
======
fmstephe
Hey, this looks like a pretty interesting project. I am very curious about the
tech behind this. How open are you with the code which supports the site?

I am building a matching engine right now and would be very keen to talk to
other people who are building similar things.

[https://github.com/fmstephe/matching_engine](https://github.com/fmstephe/matching_engine)

~~~
Sealy
Hey fmstephe, sure I have an API although its very limited right now. I was
told that a good way to increase usage was to allow developers to interface
their own trading scripts with my engine. Drop me a email on joe@btc.sx

